# ***AC Forged Wheels Thread*** All Forgings Flat, Concave, Deep Concave, Convex



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

AC Forged Wheels Thread
we will be dedicating this thread to all of our AC Forged wheels
Concave, and non Concave forgings
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires
(626) 814-1158
we will start off with the AC Forged ACR 413 deep Concave wheels
Brush face, chrome lip with Hidden Hardware.
ALL AC FORGED WHEELS ARE PROUDLY MADE IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by Anthony Vargas, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/tWJhkK


__
https://flic.kr/p/tWJhkK
 by Anthony Vargas, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/tWNvX6


__
https://flic.kr/p/tWNvX6
 by Anthony Vargas, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/uAZh9b


__
https://flic.kr/p/uAZh9b
 by Anthony Vargas, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/uTQuax


__
https://flic.kr/p/uTQuax
 by Anthony Vargas, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/uAZzt9


__
https://flic.kr/p/uAZzt9
 by Anthony Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## theone_ (Jun 23, 2015)

wow that looks really good.


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

22" AC Forged 310 Brush face chrome lip.


__
https://flic.kr/p/zxaXYY


__
https://flic.kr/p/zxaXYY
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/zgEaJs


__
https://flic.kr/p/zgEaJs
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/zgCAHG


__
https://flic.kr/p/zgCAHG
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/zgE9Q3


__
https://flic.kr/p/zgE9Q3
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

AC Forged Wheels ACR 413 Custom painted Matte white face, Gloss white lip, and Glossy black windows.


__
https://flic.kr/p/zxpyQ5


__
https://flic.kr/p/zxpyQ5
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/zgTSEj


__
https://flic.kr/p/zgTSEj
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/zgSfrG


__
https://flic.kr/p/zgSfrG
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

RAW AC Forged ACR 414 Wheels


__
https://flic.kr/p/BteaK9


__
https://flic.kr/p/BteaK9
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

AC FORGED Wheels ACR 414 Candy Apple Red 3 piece forged.


__
https://flic.kr/p/BiAfCF


__
https://flic.kr/p/BiAfCF
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/BNRcTf


__
https://flic.kr/p/BNRcTf
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/BitnXL


__
https://flic.kr/p/BitnXL
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CfYLPF


__
https://flic.kr/p/CfYLPF
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/BGsZ9X


__
https://flic.kr/p/BGsZ9X
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Bitrxw


__
https://flic.kr/p/Bitrxw
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CfYPsg


__
https://flic.kr/p/CfYPsg
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

AC Forged Wheels 312 Brush matte Bronze finish.


__
https://flic.kr/p/CBfQWs


__
https://flic.kr/p/CBfQWs
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Cu1jQw


__
https://flic.kr/p/Cu1jQw
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/BG3Lnh


__
https://flic.kr/p/BG3Lnh
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/BG3KFY


__
https://flic.kr/p/BG3KFY
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

These AC Forged Wheels Split 5 were built for Ferrari 458 Italia 21" in the front and 22" in the rear.
Finish-
Hardware - Ferrari Red
Lip - Carbon Fiber
face - matte black


__
https://flic.kr/p/CwgrPi


__
https://flic.kr/p/CwgrPi
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CwgsjB


__
https://flic.kr/p/CwgsjB
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CDyEsT


__
https://flic.kr/p/CDyEsT
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CBfUnW


__
https://flic.kr/p/CBfUnW
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

AC Forged Wheels Split 5 Brush Face, EXL Chrome lip.
wheels were built for a 2012 BMW M5
Enjoy 


__
https://flic.kr/p/EydLyb


__
https://flic.kr/p/EydLyb
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/EGndHW


__
https://flic.kr/p/EGndHW
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/EbcrnB


__
https://flic.kr/p/EbcrnB
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/EGngus


__
https://flic.kr/p/EGngus
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

Project Mercedes Benz SLS 
AC Forged 316 Wheels
Centers are ready to get painted!


__
https://flic.kr/p/E2Rcfb


__
https://flic.kr/p/E2Rcfb
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

20" AC Forged Wheels ACR 316 
HI Polish Bronze 
20x10 & 20x13 Deep Concave 
Vehicle - 2013 Dodge Viper SRT 10 
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires
(626) 814-1158


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/GcznPa


__
https://flic.kr/p/GcznPa
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/FnYpP7


__
https://flic.kr/p/FnYpP7
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/GiqsN4


__
https://flic.kr/p/GiqsN4
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/FTj7RG


__
https://flic.kr/p/FTj7RG
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/GczhAK


__
https://flic.kr/p/GczhAK
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/GiqtHR


__
https://flic.kr/p/GiqtHR
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

22" AC Forged Wheels AC-311 Brush Face, EXL Chrome lip 
wheels sizes are 22x9 & 22x10
built for a 1987 Chevy Monte Carlo 
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/JqDxTw


__
https://flic.kr/p/JqDxTw
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/JqDvKo


__
https://flic.kr/p/JqDvKo
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/JmWKmg


__
https://flic.kr/p/JmWKmg
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/HxC8XR


__
https://flic.kr/p/HxC8XR
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

AC Forged 414 Dark Brush Copper Face,
Polish Dark Copper lip, 
Gloss black hardware.
20x9 & 20x11
Vehicle - 2008 Mercedes Benz CLK 63 AMG *Black Series*​

__
https://flic.kr/p/KsJHro


__
https://flic.kr/p/KsJHro
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/KR5fo9


__
https://flic.kr/p/KR5fo9
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/KsJDeA


__
https://flic.kr/p/KsJDeA
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/KJzCF5


__
https://flic.kr/p/KJzCF5
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/KR5gYo


__
https://flic.kr/p/KR5gYo
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

AC Forged Wheels AC-313
These 22" Wheels were built for Chevy El camino 
Gold Platted Centers, Chrome lip 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information. 
(626) 814-1158​

__
https://flic.kr/p/Kyg2NN


__
https://flic.kr/p/Kyg2NN
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/L4PX3S


__
https://flic.kr/p/L4PX3S
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Lsfs5A


__
https://flic.kr/p/Lsfs5A
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/L4PYGd


__
https://flic.kr/p/L4PYGd
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

AC Forged Wheels ACR 405 in a 24kt Gold Face, Chrome Lip, Brembo Red AC Forged Logo. 
Vehicle - **slammed** Mercedes Benz S 550
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/R4gon1


__
https://flic.kr/p/R4gon1
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Qxrw2J


__
https://flic.kr/p/Qxrw2J
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/R4godJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/R4godJ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/QxrvNs


__
https://flic.kr/p/QxrvNs
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/R4gnZ7


__
https://flic.kr/p/R4gnZ7
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/QxrvDE


__
https://flic.kr/p/QxrvDE
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/QTvXWU


__
https://flic.kr/p/QTvXWU
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

20x9.5 & 
20x12 
AC Forged ACR 405 24KT Gold face, Chrome lip 
built for a custom wide Body CLS 550
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/SanR3i


__
https://flic.kr/p/SanR3i
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/SanRzR


__
https://flic.kr/p/SanRzR
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/QVnRLT


__
https://flic.kr/p/QVnRLT
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

22" AC Forged Wheels AC 313 EXL lip 
Brush Face, Gloss Black lip 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information 
(626) 814-1158
www.audiocityusa.com​

__
https://flic.kr/p/UFBbNj


__
https://flic.kr/p/UFBbNj
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/UFBbXh


__
https://flic.kr/p/UFBbXh
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/TsMjBu


__
https://flic.kr/p/TsMjBu
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/TsMjT1


__
https://flic.kr/p/TsMjT1
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/UFBca1


__
https://flic.kr/p/UFBca1
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/UuXQ4J


__
https://flic.kr/p/UuXQ4J
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

**NEW Design** 18" AC Forged Wheel ACR 321 
18x10 & 18x12 
Custom Widebody Honda S2000
Finish - Brush Center, Chrome lip, 24kt Gold Hardware
feel free to give us a call for any detailed information
(626) 814-1158
www.audiocityusa.com​

__
https://flic.kr/p/WsMGin


__
https://flic.kr/p/WsMGin
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/WsMGdn


__
https://flic.kr/p/WsMGdn
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr

POCKETING TO REDUCE WEIGHT


__
https://flic.kr/p/WcQK5f


__
https://flic.kr/p/WcQK5f
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/WsMFYz


__
https://flic.kr/p/WsMFYz
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/WsMG68


__
https://flic.kr/p/WsMG68
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/WcQKb7


__
https://flic.kr/p/WcQKb7
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/WcQKjU


__
https://flic.kr/p/WcQKjU
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

19" AC Forged Wheels ACR 316
19x8.5 & 19x10 
Candy Apple Red, Brush Silver Step Lip 
(626) 814-1158
www.audiocityusa.com​

__
https://flic.kr/p/215n6TL


__
https://flic.kr/p/215n6TL
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/2189Tnt


__
https://flic.kr/p/2189Tnt
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/D26Hmd


__
https://flic.kr/p/D26Hmd
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/215n65m


__
https://flic.kr/p/215n65m
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/D26DDy


__
https://flic.kr/p/D26DDy
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

